# What is the largest piece you have turned?



## wwunder (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a 10" TV-36 and here is photo of my largest diameter part.




I had to mount my parting tool in the boring bar in order to reach. The cut did chatter a bit, but it worked.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwunder (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is a closer up view.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like you "got er done"!

What ever it takes!

What's the part for?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 2, 2013)

Check you out!  Is that an Atlas 12?


Bernie


----------



## wwunder (Oct 3, 2013)

It's a 10" atlas and the aluminum pipe is about 8.6" OD.

I will be using the parted disc to build a steady rest. I didn't need it to be quite that big, but it's what I could find that would work.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 3, 2013)

wwunder said:


> It's a 10" atlas and the aluminum pipe is about 8.6" OD.
> 
> I will be using the parted disc to build a *steady rest*. I didn't need it to be quite that big, but it's what I could find that would work.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2



Are you going to use cam followers for the part to ride on?


----------



## wwunder (Oct 3, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Are you going to use cam followers for the part to ride on?



No, I have been planning to keep it pretty simple and use brass fingers inserted into the ends of some 1/2" threaded rod.  I was inspired by this thread. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5472-Steady-Rest?highlight=make+steady+rest


----------

